# لماذا جرب الشيطان المسيح



## ماريو ايهاب (28 فبراير 2011)

لماذا جرب اليشطان السيد المسيح


----------



## ماريو ايهاب (28 فبراير 2011)

*ارجو الرد*

لماذا جرب الشيطان السيد المسيح


----------



## My Rock (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ارجو الرد*

راجع تفسير إنجيل متى الغصحاح الرابع و خاصة ال الأعداد من 1 الى 11 على الرابط هنا

إقرأ الصفحة و تعال بعدها و اطرح اي تساؤل عندك
الرب ينور طريقك.


----------



## ocean (1 مارس 2011)

*شكراً علي أضافتك الغير مرغوب فيها *
*هذا قسم للأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية ... عندك تساؤل او شبهة تفضل بطرحها*


----------



## Twin (1 مارس 2011)

ماريو ايهاب قال:


> لماذا جرب اليشطان السيد المسيح


*السيد المسيح له كل المجد هو إنسان كامل كما أنه إله كامل *
*وبما أنه هو ادم الجديد فكان لابد أن يجرب مثله من الشيطان كونه إنسان ليعطينا به النصرة لننتصر مثله ...*
*فهو كأدم الثاني جرب وأنتصر بعكس الأول الذي جرب وأنهزم *​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (1 مارس 2011)

ماريو ايهاب قال:


> لماذا جرب اليشطان السيد المسيح



*لنفترض أن المسيح لم يجربه الشيطان، سيأتي أحد ويقول لك أن المسيح لو جربه الشيطان لكان تصرّف بطريقة أخرى. قد يقول البعض مثلا: أنا عندي وضع معين صعب جدا، المسيح نفسه لو كان مكاني لما استحمله (حاشاه). الرد حينها واضح: لا يا صديقي، المسيح كما أنه اله كامل فهو انسان كامل يشابهنا في كل شيء ما عدا الخطيئة، وقد جرّبه الشيطان فداس الشيطان وغلبه، ليس مثل هؤلاء الذين سقطوا أمام التجربة، وعليه فعلينا أن نحذو حذوه بالايمان به وتمليكه على حياتنا فندوس الشيطان نحن أيضا.*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 مارس 2011)

لم أجد ما أقوله بعد ردود إخوة الأحباء ، فهى كافية ووافية

لذلك ننتظر الأخ الفاضل صاحب السؤال ، لعل عنده إستفسارات جديدة ، بعدما يقرأ ويفهم طبعاً

فليس عندنا مقولة  : " إقرأ " ، وحدها هكذا ، بل عندنا يُقال : " إفهم " ، لأن الفهم هو الهدف


----------



## ماريو ايهاب (5 مارس 2011)

الف شكر على الرد


----------

